# Hard drive error code 2000-0146



## Pescadero (Dec 9, 2008)

Dell Inspiron 1525 computer. Screen goes black after Dell logo is shown. Ran diagnostics available when F12 key pressed when Dell Logo appeared. Two error codes came up during diagnostics. 2000-0142 and 2000-0146 "Self test log shows previous errors" Co-incidentally an email had been received with subject line "I enjoyed you in secret video" Others have had problems after this email, yet I can't find any reference to it on the net. It may only be co-incidence.
I tried booting from the installation disk. Screen showed "files loading" bar then went to the next screen with the green progress bar for a few seconds, then black and soon the hard drive ceased any activity. After a few attempts now the boot from the DVD just grinds away. There is hard drive activity but no progress.
I'm thinking bad hard drive but it doesn't seem reasonable. It is only a few months old. Ccleaner is used regularly and there hasn't been any lead up problems.
Any ideas?


----------

